# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО ФХ 2010г.

## Tatjana

В эти выходные, 09-10.10.10 года состоялся Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО ФХ.

Поздравляем нашего спортсмена, Игоря Сухалет с великолепной победой 91/98!!! 
Игорь и Вимба ЛУЧШИЕ!!! На протяжении многих лет! Так держать! УРА!!!





Общие результаты тут: http://www.saksalambakoer.ee/est/koo...2010_tulemused
фото тут: http://picasaweb.google.com/helvester2010/IPOFHMV2010#

----------


## inna

Поздравляю!! желаю побед ещё много лет!

----------


## Nubira

Игорь, поздравляем с очередной блестящей победой! Ура!!!  :Aj:

----------


## Lex

Игорь! Поздравляем с отличным результатом  :Ax:  Какие вы с Вимобой молодцы :)

----------


## Andrei

Игорь! Поздравляем! Так держать, молодцы!

----------


## Monika

Поздравляем!

----------

